# Youtube videos loading painfully slow on mac??



## Mark87 (Aug 11, 2007)

hey guys

I've noticed within the last month or so that youtube videos are loading painfully slow on my mac, with safari or firefox! This is so stranger because youtube vids load fast on the two PC's in the house...and at school youtube videos load slowly too, which is odd since the connection there is super fast

any ideas?


----------



## innermind (Nov 17, 2007)

It's youtube .. slow as molasses

edit - read PC's play normal 

No idea 

You tube always seems slow for me though regardless of platform.


----------



## txsteve (Sep 14, 2009)

*Disk Permissions*

I have been having the same problem, and it got really embarassing when my Win friend was complaining about how slow it was on my mac... Well, I just repaired my disk permissions within Disk Utility, and happened to see that a bunch of permissions were wrong for flash player files... so I jumped back into youtube, and things are much better! Give it a try and let me know how it works for ya. 

-Steve
-Not Canadian XX)


----------

